# 4th or 5th gen?



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

i'm trying to decide if i should get a 1999 or a 2000 maxima, i was looking specifically at a 1999 maxima se, 130000km with leather, pretty much all the options for $11500 canadian or a 2000 maxima se with 122000km and lots of the same options for $13999 canadian. i don't mind spending a few thousands more if it mean that i'm going to get a better car 
i'm leaning more on the 1999 one though


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there anything in particular that you're looking for?

A 4th gen would be faster than the '00 Maxima...stock for stock. The '00 Maxima has a good 300lbs over the 4th gens.
Another thing to consider is there are usually bugs to be worked out when a manufacturer brings out a changed/new model.

Both the '99 and the '00 will most likely suffer from coil pack problems...


I am a happy '99 SE-L owner.


----------



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Is there anything in particular that you're looking for?
> 
> A 4th gen would be faster than the '00 Maxima...stock for stock. The '00 Maxima has a good 300lbs over the 4th gens.
> Another thing to consider is there are usually bugs to be worked out when a manufacturer brings out a changed/new model.
> ...


i want a car that can perform but won;t break down every few months, my current car is a 92 plymouth laser. it's faster than a 5.0 but its in the shop every second weekend.
i heard that 4th gens max have some problems with their trannny, i'm pretty rough on my trannys. my laser is currently in the shop getting it;s third tranny, doesn;t help that 1st gen DSMs have shit trannies to start with.
how fast are the 4th gen SE compared to the 5th gens?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

In the 1/4 I think there is about 2-4 tenths difference in ET.

The tranny problems for 4th gens happened on the earlier models up to 97, I believe. I'm pretty rough on my tranny...ever since I got it 35k ago...it's still holding up very nicely. The 5th gen trannies are built a little stronger though.

(the problem on the earlier 4th gens was the differential bearing going out...)


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Go with the 1999 you will have less problems with that then the 2000


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

i think the 2000 was a better built car due to it having less rattles compared to my 98. and i now have a 2001 tranny in my car and that is years better then my 98 tranny.u also get a better intake manifold in the 2000, not to mention it looks better with rims and dropped. but it all depends on u. i would have bought a 3.5 if i had the chance.


----------



## 2kmaximase (Jul 18, 2004)

In my opinion the 2000 is the better looking car. if youg etr a 2000 with the 16 inch tires, it is actually faster than a 4th gen. But if you go with the 17s then it is slower than the 4th gen. I had a 4th gen and i think the interior is nicer on the 5th. But get what you like, your gonna drive it


----------

